# Confirmed New Releases for 2013



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Some newly revealed titles due to be released in 2013, February at the earliest.



Dakka Dakka said:


> "Bloodspire and Deathwolf" by Messrs. CZ Dunn, Andy Smillie. Audio book I believe. (Flesh Tearers Audio and Space Wolves Audio.)
> 
> "The Greater Good" by Sandy Mitchell. Cain versus The Tau (Confirmed on Amazon)
> 
> ...


The audio books at the bottom have been mentioned, but the others are brand new. Speculate away.


LotN


----------

